# The Official Sun Yue Thread



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Not sure whether or not he'll ever make the team, but since the Lakers own his rights...I'll start off with a mix that has a collection of Old/Recent clips of Sun Yue:

<object height="350" width="425">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l8NXJ8jW8JE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>

Clips of Sun Yue in the SPL that are not in the video:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i really like this guy.. he seems athletic. he also drives to the basket pretty fiercely.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i really like this guy.. he seems athletic. he also drives to the basket pretty fiercely.


Are you serious? As a PG, this guy can't even dribble up and down the court!Drives to the basket? Huh?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He's got a lot of work to do, but he could be a good player some day. Hopefully he will play overseas for a little while so we can keep his rights while he developes.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> He's got a lot of work to do, but he could be a good player some day. Hopefully he will play overseas for a little while so we can keep his rights while he developes.


You've got the point! Maybe some day, but not at the moment.
This is a fascinating team to play for,yeah,actually like the Lakers


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Recent News:



> The broker in charge of the Chinese basketball player Sun Yun's transfer to the NBA has denied the completion of any contract between the player and the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> In an interview with website sina.com, Keith Glass confirmed that negotiations between the Lakers and Sun's current owner, the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) side Aoshen, are still underway.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Clips of Sun Yue @ Yao/Nash charity game:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude has some athleticism.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Has some Ginobilli in his game, much more athletic than I thought plays with heart it looks like. 

Might be worth a look we could use agressive players with heart and athleticsm. if he amounted to anything good I'd dump Walton or Vlad with the quickness.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

He looks really impressive. Hopefully his game can translate into good NBA type play.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

More highlights of Sun Yue @ Yao/Nash charity game:

<object height="350" width="425">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MPuR474hn8w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Those are some impressive plays, and yes he certainly has some athleticism. But he defintely needs to bulk up. I would love for him to turn out to be T. Prince on defense with that lanky body, but I'm probably getting too hopeful.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

what do you all think about his girl?

http://www.yaomingmania.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12170&start=10


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

She is smokin'

Sun Yue is a lucky man.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

cute in some pics, ugly in this 1 pic http://photo6.hexun.com/p/2007/0629/108184/b_49CA95ACB183A3FC83E0833A2E58F35B.jpg, and soso in the rest of her modeling pics.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

afobisme said:


> cute in some pics, ugly in this 1 pic http://photo6.hexun.com/p/2007/0629/108184/b_49CA95ACB183A3FC83E0833A2E58F35B.jpg, and soso in the rest of her modeling pics.



Wow. What about that pic is ugly? 

I want to do her.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think the shape of her face, and her not so pretty nose


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Sun Yue to Stay With Aoshen*



> A senior official with the Los Angeles Lakers basketball team has confirmed that Chinese player Sun Yue will not appear on the NBA teams line up in the coming season, website cn.yahoo.com reported.
> 
> Mitch Kupchak, general manager of the Lakers, said on Sunday that no contract with Sun has been signed, he will remain in his current team, Beijing Aoshen, for at least one more year.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

The Lakers still retain his rights, I think.*
*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I figured this was going to happen.

I'd like to have seen him hang around and play a little in the NBA this season. But theres a few people ahead of him now that D fish is here. And some decent competition for the backup spot. I didn't see Sun getting much play time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

if he made the team at all


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> if he made the team at all


If Smush Parker can make it on this team, anyone can.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

But if he plays in China, we get to keep his rights without having to use a roster spot this year. This is exactly what we wanted.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

too bad he aint coming over this year, i was expecting some magic johnson like impact.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Recent clips vs Orlando Magic @ China Games:

Sun Yue = 8 pts, 4 assts, 1 Block


----------



## Cagee7 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think this kid could be a real good player for you guys years down the road.


----------

